# PC-Zusammenstellungen Februar/März 2010



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

*PC-Zusammenstellungen Februar/März 2010*
*by painschkes & Falathrim*
​
Hallo liebe Leute. Hier gibt es, entzückenderweise aus meiner Feder, die PC-Zusammenstellungen für den Februar und März des Jahres 2010

Was auch diesmal wieder zu beachten ist:
1.)Unsere Zusammenstellungen werden absolut unentgeltlich angefertigt! Wir werden weder gesponsert noch irgendwie anders von irgendeinem der angegebenen Hersteller bezahlt.
2.)Die hier geposteten Zusammenstellungen sind das, was wir für das Beste erachten, was man zur Erstellungszeit des Threads für die angegebenen Preise erhält. Die Preise sind allerdings nur Richtwerte, da der Markt stetigen Preisschwankungen unterliegt.
3.)Die hier geposteten Zusammenstellungen haben weder Betriebssystem, noch sind sie zusammengebaut. Die meisten Versender bieten allerdings für ein gewisses Entgelt meist einen Zusammenbau an, als Betriebssystem kann man allgemein Windows 7 Home Premium empfehlen &#8211; auch das ist allerdings keine Vorgabe
4.)Die hier geposteten Gehäuse sind nur Vorschläge...wie fast alle Komponenten: Ihr könnt die Rechner beliebig individualisieren...fragt aber am besten im Thread nach, wenn ihr etwas verändern wollt &#8211; wir geben euch dann gerne Tipps
5.)Um den Wettbewerb nicht zu beeinflussen geben wir keine Versender im Startpost an &#8211; hierfür könnt ihr euch aber ebenfalls gerne im Thread erkundigen, wir sagen euch dann gerne, welche Versender (denn es gibt viele davon im World Wide Web) wir als empfehlenswert erachten
6.)Wir übernehmen keine Haftung für die Funktionsfähigkeit der PCs &#8211; für Defekte sind ausschließlich die Hersteller und Versender verantwortlich zu machen
7.)Solltet ihr nicht auf die Grafikkarten der HD5XXX-Reihe, die bei diversen Rechnern verbaut sind, warten wollen, könnt ihr sie, allerdings bei den Rechnern in den höheren Preislagen bei erheblichen Performance-Einbußen, mit älteren Grafikkarten ersetzen. Dies ist wichtig, weil die HD5XXX-Reihe schwere Lieferengpässe hat.
8.)Sollten irgendwelche Fragen oder Probleme bestehen, fragt einfach nach &#8211; Die Community ist hilfsbereit und kompetent
9.) Zu Beachten: Wirklich große und schwere Prozessorkühler, wie der Scythe Mugen2 einer ist, werden von einigen Versendern nicht verbaut, da diese Schäden an der Hardware durch den Transport fürchten. Zur Montage solcher Kühler ist allerdings meist ein Ausbau des Mainboards notwendig. Sofern ihr also nicht selber zusammenbaut und auch nicht groß am Rechner herumfummeln wollt, sind solche Kühler nur bedingt zu empfehlen.


*Der 450&#8364;-PC*
​
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition
Prozessorkühler: Boxed / (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0)
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD4770/HD4850
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB GeIL DDR3-1333 Value CL9
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS30/40
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power 430W 

Ein Rechner für 450 Euro. Reicht für alle aktuellen Spiele, auch in hohen Auflösungen, nur bei den Details müsst ihr ab einer gewissen Auflösung mit hohen anstatt von sehr hohen Details rechnen.Trotzdem ein klasse Rechner, mit dem ihr lange Spaß haben könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Der 575&#8364;-PC*
​
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Prozessorkühler: Boxed // Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD5770
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB GeIL DDR3-1333 Value CL9
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS30/40
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power 530W

Für 100 Euro mehr als ihr für den vorhergehenden Rechner bezahlt bekommt ihr hier eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung: Ein superschneller Quadcore und eine HD5770 machen diesen Rechner schon absolut spieletauglich. Mit diesem Rechner habt ihr Spaß, versprochen ;D

*Der 650&#8364;-PC*
​
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
Prozessorkühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD5770
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB GeIL DDR3-1333 Value CL9
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB
Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power 530W

Zum 550&#8364;-Rechner mehr kosmetische Veränderungen: Ein besseres Gehäuse, ein besserer Prozessor, "serienmäßiger" Prozessorkühler und besserer Arbeitsspeicher. Auf jeden Fall eine Spielemaschine, mit der ihr jahrelang Spaß habt!


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

*Der 750&#8364;-PC*
​
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition // Intel Core i5 750
Prozessorkühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD5850
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3-1333 CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H // ASUS P7P55 LX
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB/750GB
Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power 530W

Get ready for Pure Power! Was soll man hierzu sagen? Die zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte der Welt für wahnsinnige DX11-Leistung sowie die Einführung von Intels neuester Prozessorgeneration sprechen Bände. Phänomenale Leistung, die für Jahre hält!

*Der 850&#8364;-PC*
​
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition // Intel Core i5 750
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Mugen Rev. 2.0 / Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD5850
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3-1333 CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XTA-UD4 // ASUS P7P55D LE
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB/750GB
Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power 530W

Ein Rechner für Enthusiasten und Übertakter. Superschnelle Prozessoren, Raidverbund, HD5850, Übertaktungsmainboards und ein großartiger Prozessorkühler. Auf lange Sicht gibt es nichts, was dieser Rechner nicht spielen kann. Und bearbeiten erst Recht nicht ;D



*Der 950&#8364;-PC*
​
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition // Intel Core i7 860
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Mugen Rev. 2.0 / Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD5870
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3-1333 CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XTA-UD4 // ASUS P7P55D LE
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 1TB
Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power 530W

Noch eine Steigerung zu dem Rechner für 850 Euro: Die HD 5870, die schnellste Singlecore-Grafikkarte auf dem Markt. Ansonsten wie gehabt, denn schneller bekommt ihr es derzeit einfach nicht.


Damit ist unsere kleine Liste auch schon fertig. Natürlich kann man noch viel mehr Geld für einen Computer ausgeben. Doch alles was über diesen Bereich hinausgeht wird heutzutage nicht wirklich benötigt bzw. spricht nur eine sehr, sehr kleine Zielgruppe an...für diejenigen, die noch mehr Leistung wollen, werde ich im Folgepost Komponenten empfehlen, die man optional hinzufügen kann.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Wie versprochen, hier die Komponenten, die man noch hinzufügen oder ersetzen könnte:

*
Hinzufügen:*
-Eine Soundkarte (Für Sound-Enthusiasten): Da wären die Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Gamer oder alternativ die ASUS Xonar 7.1 oder aber die teurere Luxuskarte Auzentech X-Fi Forte zu empfehlen.
Hierbei zu beachten: 
-Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer (Und Konsorten): Diese Soundkarten sind, dank dem EAX5-Standard, auf Gaming ausgelegt. Auch in Musik und Filmen erreicht man hervorragende Ergebnisse, welche aber nicht vergleichbar zur ASUS Xonar sind. 
-Die ASUS Xonar hat keine EAX5-Unterstützung wie die X-Fi, ist aber bei Musik und Filmen der X-Fi überlegen.
-Die Auzentech X-Fi Forte bietet sowohl EAX5 für Gamer, als auch hervorragenden Sound bei Musik und Filmen, kostet dafür aber deutlich mehr als die anderen beiden Kandidaten
*WICHTIG:* Eine hervorragende Soundkarte ist nichts für Leute mit einem Billig-Soundsystem. Unter einer Preisgrenze, die bei ~80&#8364; liegt, werdet ihr keinerlei Unterschied zu einem Onboard-Soundchip heraushören können!

-Eine SSD (Solid State Drive): Für die Systempartition ein begehrtes Objekt, da sie sehr viel schneller ist als herkömmliche Festplatten. Hier würde ich, bei prall gefülltem Geldbeutel, zur Intel X-25M Postville 80GB greifen, da diese derzeit wohl die schnellste &#8222;erschwingliche" ist. Ansonsten gibt es allerdings auch für deutlich weniger Geld SSDs, die HDDs schlagen.

-Ein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk: Für HD-Filme unumgänglich. Aber für solche Filme würde ich mir einen Fernseher kaufen ;D
*
Ersetzen:*
Die HD5870 kann noch durch die HD5970, eine Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte ersetzt werden. Ob das ratsam ist, ist eine andere Frage, da die HD5970 unter Treiberproblemen leidet, die sich in sog. Mikrorucklern bemerkbar machen können.
Was hier ebenfalls wichtig ist, ist, dass die HD5970 aufgrund ihrer Länge NICHT ins hier empfohlene Xigmatek Midgard passt. Zudem firsst sie sehr viel Leistung, weswegen ein stärkeres Netzteil anzuraten ist. Hierfür einfach im Forum nachfragen. *

Nutzt zudem BITTE andere bzw. eigene Threads um Fragen zu stellen! Dieser Sticky soll möglichst kurz und übersichtlich bleiben! Fragen kostet nichts ;D
*


----------



## muehe (25. Januar 2010)

kann man garnich als Sticky melden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Bokeem


----------



## Ogil (25. Januar 2010)

Eine Alternative zu den beiden hier aufgefuehrten Soundkarten waere vielleicht noch die Auzentech X-fi Forte 7.1. Damit haette man dann EAX5 (fuer Gaming) und tollen Sound fuer Film/Musik.

PS: Fuer Film/Audio waere die Hometheater HD sicher noch besser - aber die kostet dann auch gleich doppelt so viel wie die ohnehin nicht billige Forte...


----------



## pumicore (25. Januar 2010)

sehr gut dankesehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> *PC-Zusammenstellungen 12/2009 u. 01/2010*
> *by painschkes & Falathrim*
> ​
> Hallo liebe Leute. Hier gibt es, entzückenderweise aus meiner Feder, die PC-Zusammenstellungen für den Dezember 2009 (Und Januar 2010? Wer weiß?)
> [...]



Wem fällts auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Ja, das wollte ich auch eben schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten siehts wie immer super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wem fällts auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ARGH *g*
Gleich in der ersten Zeile das CopyPaste verraten -.-
Danke für den Tipp^^


----------



## dustail (27. Januar 2010)

eine seite wo man bestellen könnte? ich hab nichts gefunden :s


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

hardwareversand.de
mindfactory.de
hoh.de
alternate.de
vv-computer.de
planet4one.de
gibt genug Adressen dafür.


----------



## Ptolemeus (30. Januar 2010)

www.alternate.de is ne seite da kann man des bestimmt bestellen^^


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2010)

Ptolemeus schrieb:


> www.alternate.de is ne seite da kann man des bestimmt bestellen^^



Da kannst du allerdings auf jeden Fall 150-200€ auf die Rechner draufrechnen

Die Preise sind von www.hardwareversand.de


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich les immer geklaut - das ist eine Beschuldigung die nach hinten losgehen kann.

Fehler können passieren, sehr ärgerlicher allerdings, vor allem die Wartezeit.


----------



## fugwaan (3. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend,
Ich wollte mir mal nach längerer Zeit mal wieder einen neuen Pc gönnen,
habe mir auch schon ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht.

Nur weiß ich nicht genau ob meine Zusammenstellung so i.o. ist.

Ich will hauptsächlich damit Zocken. 1280x1024


Über Anregungen und Tipps wäre ich sehr froh.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Sieht recht gut aus, nur Folgendes fällt mir auf:
1. Die Festplatte ist nicht allzu schnell. Nimm lieber eine Black Caviar oder eine Samsung SpinPoint F3 
2. Das Gehäuse ist crap. Nimm lieber das Xigmatek Asgard ;D
3. Bestell am besten bei hardwareversand.de (wenn du zusammenbauen lassen willst) oder nach 24 Uhr bei mindfactory.de (wenn du selber zusammenbaust). Und hol vielleicht noch einen Prozessorkühler dazu, der 965 ist ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf ^-^


----------



## fugwaan (3. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

So in etwa?


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Diesmal hast du kein Netzteil drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich würd anstelle des Revoltec-Teils einen Arctic Cooler Freezer 64 oder für 7 Euro mehr einen Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2 nehmen ;D


----------



## fugwaan (3. Februar 2010)

Ist ja auch schon spät xD.

Ich danke recht herzlich.
Die Tipps werd ich mir zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## Erz1 (3. Februar 2010)

> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition // Intel Core i7 860



Wo ist dort der Unterschied? Weil der i7 860 mal eben um die 80€ oder so mehr kostet und ich mir sonst den i5 holen müsste um mich noch im preislich machbaren zu halten ^^?


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Wo ist dort der Unterschied? Weil der i7 860 mal eben um die 80€ oder so mehr kostet und ich mir sonst den i5 holen müsste um mich noch im preislich machbaren zu halten ^^?



Hmm...stimmt...eigentlich müsste da inzwischen der i5 rein...danke ;D


----------



## Erz1 (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hmm...stimmt...eigentlich müsste da inzwischen der i5 rein...danke ;D



Joa, aber ich meinte eig. auch, was der Unterschied zwischen Phenom ist oder den i7? XD


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Für Spiele ist er de facto nicht existent derzeit. Kaum ein Spiel unterstützt Quadcores richtig, und Octacore erst recht nicht. Daher kann man derzeit problemlos zum Phenom II greifen, weil er von der Spieleleistung genauso stark ist. Der i5/i7 bringt eben beim Arbeiten Vorteile mit sich und er ist zukunftssicherer, da er eben 4 physische und 4 virtuelle Kerne hat/haben kann (Hyper Threading ausschalten :>) und nebenbei eine deutlich bessere Übertaktbarkeit aufweist.


----------



## Erz1 (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Für Spiele ist er de facto nicht existent derzeit. Kaum ein Spiel unterstützt Quadcores richtig, und Octacore erst recht nicht. Daher kann man derzeit problemlos zum Phenom II greifen, weil er von der Spieleleistung genauso stark ist. Der i5/i7 bringt eben beim Arbeiten Vorteile mit sich und er ist zukunftssicherer, da er eben 4 physische und 4 virtuelle Kerne hat/haben kann (Hyper Threading ausschalten :>) und nebenbei eine deutlich bessere Übertaktbarkeit aufweist.



Ok, danke, dann werde ich zum i5 greifen, der i7 ist zurzeit zu teuer oder könnte es sein, dass ich den 850&#8364; Rechner irgendwann in absehabrer Zeit mit dem i7 bekomme?
Der Phenom II kommt für mich dann nicht in Frage, weil ich meinen PC teilweise als Multimedia nutze, also hauptsächlich für Games, aber trotzdem hab ich lieber was zukunftsicheres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke dir.

Wenn ich mir nun eine 750GB Festplatte kaufen, was wäre dann der Unterschied zu 2 500GB Festplatten?


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Naja...2x500GB im RAID0 wären 1TB und beim schreiben schneller als eine normale Festplatte (die Daten werden zur Hälfte auf die eine Platte geschrieben, zur Hälfte auf die andere). Das bringt in dem Bereich also Vorteile. Andererseits fällt der Vorteil beim Lesen/Zugriff nicht ganz so groß auf, und RAID0-Verbünde sind relativ pannenanfällig. Und wenn eine Festplatte kaputt geht, ist die andere auch hin...


----------



## Erz1 (3. Februar 2010)

Ok, dann werde ich mir vorerst eine 640GB Festplatte kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und wenn eine Festplatte kaputt geht, ist die andere auch hin...




naja, wenn eine Platte kaputt geht sind die Daten der anderen auch hin, nicht die Platte an sich, oder täusche ich mich da? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2010)

Physisch ist die andere Platte dann noch in Ordnung, aber die Daten sind unbrauchbar.


----------



## Yaggoth (3. Februar 2010)

daher sehe ich immernoch den Vorteil sich zwei kleine platten zu kaufen... jede einzelne platte ist etwas schneller und man kann sie wenn man will auch in ein Raidsystem packen... desweiteren hat man platz für eine sicherungskopie, tut sich leichter beim formatieren...


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen, dass man als CPU-Alternative evtl auch noch AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition einbeziehen kann. Sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis imo und ich bezweifle, dass es so viele Spiele gibt, die wirklich vier Kerne brauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn man schon so viel Geld für einen PC ausgibt würde ich auch das beste nehmen, was ich für mein Budget bekomme. Und nen i5-750 ist bspw. deutlich performanter als der X3 und verbraucht dabei nichtmal mehr.


----------



## Erz1 (4. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn man schon so viel Geld für einen PC ausgibt würde ich auch das beste nehmen, was ich für mein Budget bekomme. Und nen i5-750 ist bspw. deutlich performanter als der X3 und verbraucht dabei nichtmal mehr.



Mir persönlich würde es auch um die Zukunft gehen. Es ist nunmal fast der gleiche Preis (wenn nicht sogar...), da nehm ich doch eher das zukunftssichere von beiden, auch wenn ich das nunmal jetzt noch nicht gebrauche.


----------



## Stupidsheep (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

sehr interessantes Thema und gut ausgeführt. 

Ich habe mir mal mit Hilfe euerer Zusammenstellung einen PC zusammengestellt und wollte mal eine Meinung dazu hören.
Das Teil sollte hauptsächlich zum Spielen verwendet werden. Wobei hier momentan ein 17 Zoll LCD eingesetzt wird.

Intel: Wenn die Leistung zu dem AMD 965 fast identisch ist, sind die max. 20€ Unterschied fast bedeutungslos.
Die Grafikkarte sollte eigentlich deutlich unter 200€ bleiben. Daher die 5770.
Board habe ich fast noch weniger Ahnung, als von den CPUs und damit kenne ich mich schon fast nicht aus.
Das ganze von Hardwareversand, weil sonst keiner so recht so ein Teil zusammen bauen und dann liefern tut. ;-)


4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7

SONY Optiarc AD7240 S-ATA RAM schwarz bulk 

BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7

Intel Core i5-750 Tray 8192Kb, LGA1156 

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 

WD Caviar Black 640GB, WD6401AALS 

Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 

Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3, PCI-Express 

Sapphire HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express 



Danke


----------



## OldboyX (5. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ok, danke, dann werde ich zum i5 greifen, der i7 ist zurzeit zu teuer oder könnte es sein, dass ich den 850&#8364; Rechner irgendwann in absehabrer Zeit mit dem i7 bekomme?
> Der Phenom II kommt für mich dann nicht in Frage, weil ich meinen PC teilweise als Multimedia nutze, also hauptsächlich für Games, aber trotzdem hab ich lieber was zukunftsicheres.
> 
> 
> ...




Die Frage zwischen i5 und i7 entscheidet sich eher über das Motherboard.

LGA1156 ist höchstwahrscheinlich nicht das, worauf die nächsten CPUs von Intel setzn werden, sondern eben LGA 1366. Plant man also in der nächsten oder übernächsten Generation einmal den Prozessor upzugraden, so ist man wahrscheinlich generell besser bedient, wenn man schon jetzt auf LGA1366 als Sockel setzt. Außerdem gibts da Triple Channel Memory usw.

Letzlich jedoch würde ich meinen, dass alles was man jetz kauft im Desktop Bereich wohl eher nicht mehr aufgerüstet sondern wohl dann ersetzt werden wird. Es kommen wohl bald USB 3.0 und PCIe 3.0 ins Haus sowie das neue Sata usw. und wenn man dann "upgraded" dann muss wohl sowieso ein neues Board mit neuem Sockel her und somit auch ne neue CPU und (nicht zwangsweise aber bis dahin ists wohl auch mit der Graka soweit) Grafikkarte.

Allgemein hat man folgende Dinge immer am Längsten und sollte dort eigentlich nicht sparen:
- Gehäuse (ATX wird wohl noch lange Standard bleiben)
- Netzteil (schlimmstenfalls braucht man für neue Stecker mal einen Adapter für 3 Euro)
- Soundkarte

Zu Raid 0 würde ich auf jeden Fall schon raten, wenn man das Bisschen Konfiguration im Bios/Raidcontroller nicht scheut usw.. Die Chance auf einen Festplattendefekt ist im Allgemeinen sehr gering geworden und mit Raid 0 verdoppelt man sie zwar (aber dann ist sie statt bei 0,005% halt bei 0,01% - Achtung Zahlen erfunden, dass ein Raid 0 außerhalb von Festplattenversagen pannenanfällig sei kann ich nicht bestätigen, bzw. ist das in diesem Fall dann ohne Datenverlust behebbar). Sensible Daten sollte man sowieso ab und zu auf externe Medien sichern, denn sonst ist man auch ohne Raid 0 genauso "am Arsch". Insgesamt hat man mit Raid0 denselben Speicherplatz, aber einen Performancegewinn praktisch für lau, der sich sehr wohl auch im Lesen ( nicht nur im Schreiben - es wird ja auch gleichzeitig gelesen) bemerkbar macht (wenn auch nicht direkt in den Zugriffszeiten, da hilft nur SSD).

PS: Asus Xonar "kann" EAX 5.0.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2010)

Erstens:
LGA1366 ist der High-End-Sockel. Für den wirst du so schnell keine Mainstream-CPUs im Bereich von unter 200 oder gar unter 100 Euro sehen. Im Mainstreambereich entwickelt Intel aktuell in Richtung LGA1156, siehe Clarkdale. Aktuell sind 77% aller verkauften Intel-CPUs noch LGA775, was sich bis zum Ende des Jahres wohl ändern wird. Intels Schätzungen gehen davon aus, dass Ende Q4 2010 LGA775 bei ~50% liegt und LGA1156 bei ~45%. Aktuell liegt LGA1156 bei 18%, die Atom-CPUs bei ~5% und die LGA1366 Modelle bei nichtmal einem Prozent Anteil. Die Reise wird daraufhin hinauslaufen, dass die performantesten Quadcores und die Hexacore-CPUs auf LGA1366 setzen und 1156 vor allem für Mainstream-Modelle der Core i5 und Core i3 Serien herhalten wird. Den Tipp auf 1366 zu setzen würde ich im Hinblick dieser Daten und auch in Hinblick auf die aktuell verfügbaren CPUs verneinen und davon abraten. 
LGA1366 ist unverhältnismäßig teurer für das was es bringt. Die Core i7 CPUs sind für den gemeinen Heimanwender oder Gamer schlicht oversized, Tripple Channel Memory bringt aktuell so gut wie nichts und wird auch noch länger nichts bringen solange die Mehrheit immer noch auf 32-Bit Betriebssysteme und Anwendungen setzt. 6GB-Speicher sind für den Standard-PC-User einfach useless. Ich halte 1156 sogar für den weitaus besseren Sockel, weil dessen CPUs allesamt auf einen besseren RAM-Controller und einen besseren Turbo setzen.

Ersteres bringt in der Performance mehr als Tripple Channel, weil aktuelle High-End-Module, sollte man sie denn "brauchen", mit einem herkömmlichen i7 (920+) nicht ihre Leistung entfalten können.
Das ist beim LGA1156 nicht anders, aber bietet dessen RAM-Controller weitaus bessere Übertaktbarkeit was die Nutzbarkeit auch in den Bereich des 24/7 Betriebs bringt.
Kleine Anekdote: In allen i7 ab 920 und den aktuellen 45nm Xeon-CPUs sitzt der RAM-Controller in der CPU, besser gesagt im Uncore-Bereich. Um den RAM voll ausnutzen zu können muss die CPU signifkant übertaktet werden. Liegt einfach daran, dass der Uncore sehr hohe Taktraten braucht um den RAM voll betreiben zu können. Möchte man aktuelle Highspeed-Module mit 2000MHz oder mehr ausnutzen braucht es bei einem Bloomfield schon Taktraten und Spannungen, die ohne eine LN2-Kühlung nicht zu erreichen sind.

Der zweite Punkt, der Turbomodus der Nehalem-CPUs, ist bei Lynnfield CPUs auf Basis des LGA1156 ebenso besser ausgebaut. Er besitzt 5 Stufen, während bei Bloomfieldmodellen nur derer zwei zur Verfügung stehen. Davon abgesehen sind die Core i5-CPUs Stromsparwunder für die Leistung die sie bringen. Ein i7-920(+) istn Heizkraftwerk ohnesgleichen. Man bekommt also effektiv nichts außer 10% mehr CPU-Leistung die in 95% der Fälle eh nie abgefragt werden und zahlt dafür mindestens 20% Aufpreis. Keine sonderlich ideale Lösung.

Zweitens: 
Raid 0 bekommst du nicht für lau, braucht schon zwei Festplatten des gleichen Typs damit ein Raid überhaupt läuft. Das bedeutet nunmal doppelte Kosten ohne Gewinn an Speicherplatz. Ob einem des Geld den, zugegebenermaßen, großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil wert ist muss jeder für sich selbst bewerten. Mir ist er das nicht, weil höhere Lese- und Schreibraten nicht das Hauptproblem von HDDs gegenüber SSDs lösen: Ihre Zugriffszeit. Es werden nur sehr selten große Datenblöcke gelesen oder geschrieben. In dieser Disziplin ist ein Raid immer noch schlecht. Er wird einfach durch den physikalischen Zugriff auf die Festplatten gehemmt. SSDs hinken bei kleinen Blöcken ihrer theoretischen Maximalgeschwindigkeit auch weit hinterher, sind aber dennoch schneller als jeder Raid aus 2 Otto-Normal-HDDs. 

Drittens: Die Xonar kann kein EAX 5.0. Du hast es absichtlich in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, aber ums klar zu machen: Die Patentrechte der EAX-Technologie liegen bei Creative. Alles was ASUS machen kann ist versuchen nahe an EAX5.0 heranzukommen und das ganze per CPU simulieren zu lassen. Das ist keine sonderlich effiziente Lösung, aber aktuell die wohl einzig mögliche. Ob EAX 5.0 so wichtig ist, ist ne andere Frage. Es gibt nur wenige Spiele die EAX ab 4.0 unterstützen.


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2010)

Ja - ich denke auch, dass heute eher seltener aufgeruestet wird - eventuell die GraKa. Wenn die CPU ersetzt wird, dann meist auch Motherboard usw. - von daher ist "Zukunftssicherheit" nicht wirklich ein Kriterium bei der Auswahl.

Und Xonar soll EAX5.0 koennen? Asus behauptet, dass die Treiber das unterstuetzen. Creative behauptet, dass Asus nach altem Fisch stinkt und streitet das ab - was soweit logisch ist, da alles oberhalb EAX2.0 von Creative als Lizenz zu beziehen waere. Angeblich gaukeln die Treiber Spielen vor EAX5.0 zu koennen, damit mehr als 64 Channels genutzt werden koennen - und Asus hat spaeter auch zugegeben, dass es nicht wirklich EAX5.0 ist aber aehnliche Effekte erzeugen koenne (und das ganze natuerlich viel besser als Creative). Hier z.B. ein Artikel darueber...


----------



## muehe (5. Februar 2010)

kommt auf die Karte bei ner Xonar DS hast sicher kein EAX 5.0 da gibs nur EAX 2.0 und GX 

aber die DX sollte eigentlich EAX 5.0 haben


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2010)

Auch die DX hat kein natives EAX5.0, weil die Rechte dafür bei Creative liegen und bisher nur eine Firma eine Lizenz dafür erhalten hat: Auzentech.
Die Xonar, egal welche Ausführung, simuliert EAX 5.0 über die CPU.


----------



## muehe (5. Februar 2010)

ah ok kenn mich in der Richtung nich so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab nur die DS die mir eigentlich ausreicht


----------



## Erz1 (5. Februar 2010)

Also ist das Motherboard, was ich in diesem Thread gefunden habe, gut oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich versteh das nämlich nicht so ganz mit dem LGA1366 und so XD


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2010)

Dasn LGA1156er Board, da du vorhast nen i5-750 zu verbauen passt das.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dasn LGA1156er Board, da du vorhast nen i5-750 zu verbauen passt das.



Und ist das jetzt gut, oder gibt es eventuell noch ein besseres, weil soviel weiß ich ja, dass sogesagt alles über das Motherboard verknüpft ist. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2010)

Für den Preis ists n sehr gutes Board. Es ist eigentlich alles wesentliche enthalten, der Stromverbrauch passt, Übertaktbarkeit ist für den Hausgebrauch in jedem Fall ausreichend und das beste an dem Ding ist dass es USB 3.0 und SATA 3 unterstützt. Damit bist du bestens gerüstet.


----------



## Erz1 (6. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Für den Preis ists n sehr gutes Board. Es ist eigentlich alles wesentliche enthalten, der Stromverbrauch passt, Übertaktbarkeit ist für den Hausgebrauch in jedem Fall ausreichend und das beste an dem Ding ist dass es USB 3.0 und SATA 3 unterstützt. Damit bist du bestens gerüstet.



Okay, ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (6. Februar 2010)

Mein Bruder will sich in den nächsten Wochen einen neuen PC kaufen.
Er hat ca. 400 € zur verfügung. In dem Preis muss Windows auch mit drinn sein.
Außerdem braucht er kein Gehäuse, weil er ein altes von mir nehmen kann (also werde ich
den PC auch zusammenbauen). Der PC wird dann hauptsächlich zum spielen verwendet.
Maus Tastatur und Bildschirm sind schon vorhanden.
Ich denke, ich habe alles wichtige gesagt und hoffe, dass mir jemand etwas empfehlen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Februar 2010)

400 mit OS macht ~320 für nen kompletten PC. Wunder kann er dafür nicht erwarten. Ich weiß ja nicht wie dringend es ist, oder ob er sonst noch Geld locker machen kann weil mehr als den günstigen Dualcore Athlon und ne 4600er ATi wird kaum rausspringen. Von Spielevergnügen kann man dabei kaum reden.


----------



## pampam (6. Februar 2010)

Dass man dafür nicht viel erwarten kann ist mir auch klar, aber darum ging es nicht.
Ich wolte, dass mir jemand einen guten Vorschlag macht und nicht, dass man mir vorrechnet, wieviel dann noch für die Hardware übrig bleiben (Sorry, aber mehr kann ich aus dem Beitrag nicht entehmen).

edit: Was haltet ihr z.B. davon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (6. Februar 2010)

ist ein Netzteil mit im Gehäuse oder nur das reine Gehäuse ?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dir natürlich was zusammenbauen. Ich wollte nur vorwarnen, dass man damit keine hohen Ansprüche decken kann und nur die Möglichkeit aufzeigen wollte lieber noch etwas zu sparen. Es gibt meines Erachtens nichts beschisseneres als ein neues Gerät zu Hause stehen zu haben auf das man sich ne Weile gefreut hat nur um dann zu merken, dass das was man damit machen will nicht oder nur unzureichend funktioniert.

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Snap! Netzteil vergessen. beQuiet! PurePower ~40&#8364;. 
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27966&agid=240


----------



## pampam (6. Februar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ist ein Netzteil mit im Gehäuse oder nur das reine Gehäuse ?



Nur das Gehäuse

Ich habe oben mal ein bild reineditiert. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Februar 2010)

Ist halt noch DDR2-RAM. Wenn hier schon auf ein AM3-System gesetzt wird würde ich auch DDR3-RAM verbauen. Das Board ist halt die Sparvariante von der Sparvariante der Sparvariante. Wenn das für die Bedürfnisse ausreicht verbau es, ich persönlich würde es nicht tun. Nachher ärgert man sich nur wieder, dass dies und jenes fehlt und gibt das Geld doppelt aus.


----------



## muehe (6. Februar 2010)

Board geht auch http://www4.hardware...26970&agid=1232

Grafik : http://www4.hardware...=27020&agid=707

jo der A-Data Ram is guter Kompromiss


----------



## pampam (6. Februar 2010)

Naja wir reden hier über einen PC für einen 13-jährigen, der manchmal mit seinen Freunden was im Internet spielt oder halt was für die Schule macht. und bei dem Geld muss man halt an bestimmten stellen sparen, wie du ja auch schon gesagt hast. Also ich wüsste nicht, was er mit dem Mainboard machen sollte, deshalb habe ich auch so ein günstiges genommen. 
Trotzdem Danke für deine Variante, wenn ich an den richtigen Stellen spare, krieg ich das schon hin, dass er damit zufrieden ist.

edit: die Grafikkarte hat 1Gb DDR 2 Speicher. Ich denke, dass 512mb GDDR3 sinnvoller wären.


----------



## muehe (6. Februar 2010)

Board würde ich aber min. das MSI 770-C45 nehmen

stimmt is ne GSO bin noch nich ganz wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann die 4670


----------



## Wagga (6. Februar 2010)

So lang er ältere Games spielt, oder in MMOGs keine großen Ansprüche hat, kann man das Teil nehmen.
Ich würde es auch nicht kaufen.
Bei 13 Jahre, könnten MMORPGs schon interessant sein.

MFG Wagga


----------



## pampam (7. Februar 2010)

Naja er hat mit Sicherheit erstmal nicht vor, Crysis (2) zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem wäre der PC auch besser, als meiner (E4500@ 2x2,5Ghz, 4GB DDR2 und HD 3850) und der würde ihm schon locker reichen.
Danke für die Vorschläge, wir werden den PC wohl so ähnlich, wie oben von Kyragan vorgeschlagen, bestellen. Nur die Festplatte wird kleiner ausfallen und als Mainboard wird es dann das MSI 770-C45 werden.


----------



## Breasa (7. Februar 2010)

Aloha,

Mein Rechner hat vor kurzem den Geist aufgegeben und daher wollt ich mir einen neuen Besorgen der auch etwas Besser ist. Ich kenne mich mit Rechnern überhaupt nicht aus...ich benutze sie weiß aber nicht wirklich wie^^

Daher nun 2 Fragen meinerseits:

1. Wenn ich mir einen Rechner auf einer der angegebenen Internetseiten kaufe, besteht dann die gleiche Garantie und gewährleistung als wenn ich ihn z.B. bei Media Markt kaufe?? Werde aus den AGBs nicht sonderlich schlau^^

2. Wenn Punkt 1 zutrifft wäre es super wenn mir jemand bei der zusammenstellung helfen könnte: Er dürfte zwischen 600&#8364; und 650&#8364; liegen, wenns nicht anders geht auch 700&#8364;. Ich würde ihn wohl hauptsächlich zum zoggen benutzten, jedoch Arbeite ich auch manches mal damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich würde mich über Windows 7 sehr freuen^^ Da ich wie gesagt keine Ahnung davon habe wärs mir lieber wenn er gleich zusammengebaut kommen würde....

Das wärs eigentlich, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Crucial² (7. Februar 2010)

Breasa schrieb:


> Daher nun 2 Fragen meinerseits:
> 
> 1. Wenn ich mir einen Rechner auf einer der angegebenen Internetseiten kaufe, besteht dann die gleiche Garantie und gewährleistung als wenn ich ihn z.B. bei Media Markt kaufe?? Werde aus den AGBs nicht sonderlich schlau^^



Das selbe habe ich mich auch gefragt und deshalb bei Hardwareversand.de angerufen:

Wenn ein Zusammengestellter PC nicht mehr Funktionieren sollte, kann man ihn einschicken. Dann werden sie eine Fehleranalyse machen. Wenn es an einem Hardware-Komponent liegt, überprüfen sie dessen Garantie (meist auch 2 Jahre). Falls noch Garantie drauf ist tauschen sie das Teil aus und schicken deinen PC zurück.

Also für mich hörte sich das so an, als hätte man keinen großen Nachteil im Gegensatz zu einem "Komplett PC" oder ähnliches...


----------



## Kyragan (7. Februar 2010)

Der einzige Nachteil besteht halt darin, dass du das Gerät einschicken musst. In nem PC-Fachgeschäft gibst du das Ding ab und holst es wieder ab. Unter Umständen verlängert sich also die Zeit in der du keinen Rechner hast. Das ist aber wie ich finde nebensächlich. Wenn man sich sicher ist, welches Teil defekt ist kann man sich auch direkt an den Hersteller wenden. Wenn du also weißt, dass bspw. dein RAM defekt ist beantragst du direkt beim Hersteller ne RMA und schickst die Dinger dorthin. Dann halt nur das eine Teil und nicht den ganzen PC. Das funktioniert in den meisten Fällen unproblematisch.

@Zusammenstellung Ich schau dann gleich mal, was möglich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (7. Februar 2010)

Breasa schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> Mein Rechner hat vor kurzem den Geist aufgegeben und daher wollt ich mir einen neuen Besorgen der auch etwas Besser ist. Ich kenne mich mit Rechnern überhaupt nicht aus...ich benutze sie weiß aber nicht wirklich wie^^
> 
> ...


Wenn du bei Alternate bestellst, hast du bei Defekten keine Probleme.
2 Jahre Garantie hast du immer.
Du kannst ihn sogar wegen Fernabsatzgesetz innerhalb 14 Tagen , ohne Gründe wieder zurücksenden, wenn er dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Breasa (7. Februar 2010)

Super danke für eure schnellen antworten ^^

Dann steht einem neuen PC ja nichts mehr im wege..... 

Auf zum Atem


----------



## Kyragan (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preise sind von hardwareversand.de. Wenn du dirs nicht zutraust bei Service noch Zusammenbau für 20&#8364; drauflegen und die Kiste kommt fertig bei dir an.


----------



## Breasa (7. Februar 2010)

Aloha,


Dankeschöön jetzt kann ich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ma gucken wann ichs schafe mir den zu Bestellen^^

Mfg


----------



## Crucial² (7. Februar 2010)

*Noch eine kurze Frage zu Hardwareversand.de:*

Haltet ihr diesen Service für Sinnvoll? Bzw. kann mir jemand dazu etwas sagen?



> *Service: Software-Installation*
> *
> Besonderheiten: *Die Installation beinhaltet: Betriebssystem & alle Treiber.



Kostet immerhin 34,99&#8364;.


----------



## muehe (7. Februar 2010)

nee lohnt nich die Installation ist ja eigentlich idiotensicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (7. Februar 2010)

Habe noch nie selbst ein Betriebssystem aufgespielt, auch keine Treiber von Hardwarekomponenten oder so. Deshalb hab ich da ein bisschen sorgen.

Aber wenn das wirklich ein "Selbstläufer", also super einfach, ist - dann spar ich mir die 35&#8364;...???


----------



## Greeki (9. Februar 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Habe noch nie selbst ein Betriebssystem aufgespielt, auch keine Treiber von Hardwarekomponenten oder so. Deshalb hab ich da ein bisschen sorgen.
> 
> Aber wenn das wirklich ein "Selbstläufer", also super einfach, ist - dann spar ich mir die 35€...???



Mittlerweile ja.
Du haust die CD rein und im Normalfall sollte er gleich davon booten. Wenn nicht muss du in dein BIOS gehn (wie das geht steht in der Mainboard Anleitung) und dort das CD/DVD/BR Laufwerk als Boot Device einstellen.
Danach funktioniert alles wie eine normale Installation. Beim Partionieren kannst du einige Partitionen machen (ich hab zb 3: Betriebssystem, Filme, Spiele) kannst aber auch alles zu einem ganzen machen. Wirklich Vor und Nachteile von der Performance her gibts jetzt nicht wirklich, beim neuerlichen aufsetzen brauch ich aber nur die Betriebssystem Partion löschen und dort mein OS wieder drauf installieren.
Mittlerweile holt sich Windows 7 dann auch fast alle Treiber von alleine, ich würde dennoch auf die Webseiten des Mainboard und Grafikkarten Hersteller gehn und dort die neusten Treiber runterladen. Das ganze sind .exe Dateien die alles selbstständig machen solange du OK drückst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (9. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Erstens:
> LGA1366 ist der High-End-Sockel. Für den wirst du so schnell keine Mainstream-CPUs im Bereich von unter 200 oder gar unter 100 Euro sehen. Im Mainstreambereich entwickelt Intel aktuell in Richtung LGA1156, siehe Clarkdale. Aktuell sind 77% aller verkauften Intel-CPUs noch LGA775, was sich bis zum Ende des Jahres wohl ändern wird. Intels Schätzungen gehen davon aus, dass Ende Q4 2010 LGA775 bei ~50% liegt und LGA1156 bei ~45%. Aktuell liegt LGA1156 bei 18%, die Atom-CPUs bei ~5% und die LGA1366 Modelle bei nichtmal einem Prozent Anteil. Die Reise wird daraufhin hinauslaufen, dass die performantesten Quadcores und die Hexacore-CPUs auf LGA1366 setzen und 1156 vor allem für Mainstream-Modelle der Core i5 und Core i3 Serien herhalten wird. Den Tipp auf 1366 zu setzen würde ich im Hinblick dieser Daten und auch in Hinblick auf die aktuell verfügbaren CPUs verneinen und davon abraten.
> LGA1366 ist unverhältnismäßig teurer für das was es bringt. Die Core i7 CPUs sind für den gemeinen Heimanwender oder Gamer schlicht oversized, Tripple Channel Memory bringt aktuell so gut wie nichts und wird auch noch länger nichts bringen solange die Mehrheit immer noch auf 32-Bit Betriebssysteme und Anwendungen setzt. 6GB-Speicher sind für den Standard-PC-User einfach useless. Ich halte 1156 sogar für den weitaus besseren Sockel, weil dessen CPUs allesamt auf einen besseren RAM-Controller und einen besseren Turbo setzen.
> 
> ...



Naja, dass zukunftssicheres kaufen nicht automatisch das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis habe ich auch nie behauptet. Dennoch wird die Zukunft wohl LGA1366 heißen und damit hat man eine realistischere Chance und eben die Möglichkeit eines Tages bei Bedar auf einen 6core Gulftown oder ähnliches upzugraden. Ist alles eine Frage davon, was man haben will und mein Post war vielmehr eine Reaktion auf die Frage ob i5 oder i7 und das geht eben (vor allem auch preislich) über den Sockel.



> Zweitens:
> Raid 0 bekommst du nicht für lau, braucht schon zwei Festplatten des gleichen Typs damit ein Raid überhaupt läuft. Das bedeutet nunmal doppelte Kosten ohne Gewinn an Speicherplatz. Ob einem des Geld den, zugegebenermaßen, großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil wert ist muss jeder für sich selbst bewerten. Mir ist er das nicht, weil höhere Lese- und Schreibraten nicht das Hauptproblem von HDDs gegenüber SSDs lösen: Ihre Zugriffszeit. Es werden nur sehr selten große Datenblöcke gelesen oder geschrieben. In dieser Disziplin ist ein Raid immer noch schlecht. Er wird einfach durch den physikalischen Zugriff auf die Festplatten gehemmt. SSDs hinken bei kleinen Blöcken ihrer theoretischen Maximalgeschwindigkeit auch weit hinterher, sind aber dennoch schneller als jeder Raid aus 2 Otto-Normal-HDDs.



Hmm ich kann 2 Festplatten haben a je 500 GB und habe zusammen 1 TB. Oder ich kann Raid0 machen und habe ebenso 1TB mit 'doppeltem' read/write Durchsatz. Doppelte Kosten ohne Gewinn an Speicherplatz ist auf jeden Fall eine irrsinnige Behauptung. Ich nutze den vollen Speicherplatz den ich auch bezahle. Wenn du darauf hinweisen willst, dass eine 1TB Platte um die 70 Euro kostet und zwei 500GB Platten um die 80 Euro, dann hast du natürlich recht, doch diesen Aufpreis ist mir das "schnellere rumschieben von großen Files" etc. einfach wert.

Das mit den SSDs hatte ich auch schon erwähnt, doch SSDs spielen preislich in einer völlig anderen Liga und Billig-SSDs schneiden meist sehr schlecht ab.



> Drittens: Die Xonar kann kein EAX 5.0. Du hast es absichtlich in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, aber ums klar zu machen: Die Patentrechte der EAX-Technologie liegen bei Creative. Alles was ASUS machen kann ist versuchen nahe an EAX5.0 heranzukommen und das ganze per CPU simulieren zu lassen. Das ist keine sonderlich effiziente Lösung, aber aktuell die wohl einzig mögliche. Ob EAX 5.0 so wichtig ist, ist ne andere Frage. Es gibt nur wenige Spiele die EAX ab 4.0 unterstützen.



Ganz richtig ist das nicht. Die Xonar hat kein hardwareseitiges EAX 5.0 und auch kein offiziell zertifiziertes. Doch diverse Tests zeigen, dass die Xonar ähnliche Effekte erzeugen kann (für Ottonormaluser ohne hörbaren Unterschied) und das fände ich durchaus erwähnenswert wenn die Soundkarten hier eingangs vorgestellt werden. Schließlich ist es für mich als Käufer irrelevant ob ich ein zertifiziertes EAX 5.0 habe oder nicht, wenn bei meinen Boxen (fast) derselbe Sound rauskommt.

Gesagt gehört auch, dass Creative mit dem Alchemy EAX (bei Vista) genauso über die CPU hat simulieren lassen und hier Tests sogar bewiesen haben, dass Asus mit der in den Treiber integrierten Lösung eine ressourcenschonendere (oder zumindest gleichwertige) Variante gefunden hatte. Wer eine Multicore CPU sein eigen nennt braucht sich in dieser Hinsicht aber sowieso keinerlei Sorgen machen, das Bisschen Leistung hat man so oder so übrig.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

Was die CPU-Sockelt angeht ist heute wieder einiges neues dazugekommen. Wenn wir uns über das Thema weiter unterhalten wollen, mach doch noch nen Thread auf. Ich will nur die Stichworte anbringen:
Llano auf AMD-Seite und Sandy Bridge auf der anderen.

Bei Raid0 geb ich dir Recht, das stimmt. Bei Raid1 sieht es anders aus. Auch wenn Raid1 im Sinne der Performancesteigerung eh keinen Sinn hat. Nevermind!

Sicherlich ist die CPU-Last von Soundberechnungen kein Thema mehr. Defacto existiert dennoch ein Unterschied zwischen hardwarebeschleunigtem (wenn du so willst originalem) EAX 5.0 und einem softwarebeschleunigten EAX, wie es die Xonar nutzt wenn es um CPU-Last geht. Hier mal Statistiken zur Prozessorbelastung: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/soundkarten/2255-asus-xonar-d2x.html?start=4.
Per se lässt sich dennoch sagen, dass beide Varianten einen exzellenten Klang bringen. ASUS hat mit der Xonar absolut eine Alternative zu Creative geschaffen. Beide Karten sind in jedem Falle empfehlenswert. Darüber hinaus muss aber noch gesagt werden, dass EAX4.0 oder gar 5.0 nur bei sehr wenigen Spielen Anwendung findet. EAX zum Hauptgrund für den Kauf einer Soundkarte oder einer anderen Soundkarte zu machen ist gelinde gesagt Bullshit. Ich persönlich nehme das Feature gern mit und nehme dann doch lieber das Original von Creative. Das muss am Ende jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Nachteile hat man mit beiden Karten meines Erachtens nach nicht.


----------



## Wagga (13. Februar 2010)

Die Installation ist i.d.R. einfach.
Wenn es zu keinen Komplikationen kommt, bootet er von der DVD, fragt dich wo ers installieren will.
Hast du eine frische HDD, denke dran diese zu paritionieren.
Eine große gilt heute als nicht mehr vorteilhaft.
Bei einer 500 GB HDD hast du ca. 465 GB als effektiven Speicher.

Davon würde ich C (Windows) 100 GB zuteilen.
Den Rest folgendermaßen aufteilen:
200 GB Daten (damit meine ich Dokumente, wie Excel,Word oder anderes wichtiges Zeugs.)
65 GB Backup für C (Backupsoftware: Freeware: Paragon DriveBackup Express, DriveImageXML -> Chip.de Suchfeld!) Downloaden, Freeware!! Kosten: 0&#8364;
100 GB für evtl. was anderes Bilder,Musik,Videos. 

LG Wagga


----------



## Shizo. (19. Februar 2010)

Zumindest bei mir passte der Prozessorkühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0 wegen der Halterung nicht auf das Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H


----------



## Veeenom~ (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mal einen PC zusammengestellt und wollte fragen wie ihr ihn so findet.


http://img192.images...i/70627224.png/


----------



## muehe (20. Februar 2010)

so nicht schlecht aber willst du es selbst zusammenbauen bzw. den Kühler im Sommer ?

beim CM690 musst du das Board ausbauen um vernünftigen Backplate Kühler zu verbauen dann lieber paar Euro mehr fürs CM690 II (Advance) oder LanCool , LianLi , Xigmatek wo du von hinten rankommst

Grafikkarte lieber ne 5770 Vapor-X oder MSI 5770 Hawk

zu der Samsung F3 kann ich nix sagen hab seit Jahren WDs

Board is so ok aber dann doch lieber http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Mainboards/AMD/Sockel-AM3/Gigabyte-GA-790XTA-UD4-790X-Sockel-AM3_i7556_110231.htm


----------



## Maladin (22. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht die Alternative zur ATI Grafikkarte - eine von Nvidia müsste es sein. Ich weiss das ATI derzeit die bessere Wahl wäre, jedoch nicht für mich, da die Treiber für Linux absoluter Quark sind.

Ich würde mich freuen, über Tipps :>

/wink maladin


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

Keine, da würde ich nun auf Fermi warten.... ^^


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Alternative zur ATI Grafikkarte - eine von Nvidia müsste es sein. Ich weiss das ATI derzeit die bessere Wahl wäre, jedoch nicht für mich, da die Treiber für Linux absoluter Quark sind.
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen, über Tipps :>
> 
> /wink maladin



Hey die ATI-Linuxtreiber sind nicht schlecht....immerhin lassen sie sich jetzt schon (teilweise) ohne Probleme installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok gerade wegen den Linuxtreibern bin ich zurzeit immer öfter am Überlegen die HD5850 gegen eine Nvidia zu tauschen, aber mir fehlt da einfach der Vergleich. Vom Ruf her, und auch von meinen früheren Erfahrungen, ist der Nvidia-Linuxtreiber einfach besser, aber wie sieht es jetzt momentan aus? Dualview, FullHD-TV und auch 3D-Games(WoW) laufen jetzt auch schon mit meiner ATI-Karte, die Frage ist halt, ob eine gleichwertige Nvidia das jetzt viel besser kann.(wenn jemand eine GTX285 verleihen will ->PN me^^)

Als Alternative sehe ich momentan nur die GTX260 bis GTX285, alles andere ist irgendwie nichts gescheites.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2010)

Leistungsmäßig natürlich keine Alternative. Was du überlegen könntest wäre, die HD5850 zu verkaufen bzw. gegen eine GTX260/GTX275 zu tauschen (natürlich bei Zuzahlung der anderen Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und dann bei Fermi-Release wieder zu verkaufen. Kannst ja mal Sebi fragen ob ihr testweise mal tauschen wollt, so dass ihr beide mal die andere Seite der Macht kennen lernt :> und wenns dir gefällt, kaufst du dir im Luxx ne GTX275 und gibst Sebi seine wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (22. Februar 2010)

Ich sollte also eher dem Konfigurationsvorschlag folgen und mit ATI Vorlieb nehmen. Die restlichen Komponenten nehme ich nochmal unter die Lupe, was die Kompatibilität betrifft. Danke erst einmal an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2010)

Oder einfach noch paar Wochen warten =)


----------



## OldboyX (25. Februar 2010)

Würde dir raten bei der Ati zu bleiben oder aber eine GTX 260/275/285 zu besorgen. Fermi wird erst in 1 Monat "released". Bis die Karte dann wirklich erhältlich ist ohne dafür den heftigsten "premium" der Geschichte zu zahlen wirds eine ganze Weile dauern. Mass available soll die Karte laut JHH ja erst Q2 2010 sein. Da hier das financial quarter genommen wird kann das auch erst gegen Ende Juli sein.

Die Nachteile von Fermi sind derzeit
a) noch nicht erhältlich und könnte ne Weile dauern
b) teuer
c) Treiber eventuell auch nicht von anfang an super


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2010)

Blubber blubber. Keiner kennt die Preise der GTX470 und GTX480 und die Treiber der HD5xxx waren anfangs auch eher zweckmäßig als optimiert. Das ist völlig normal. Hier eine "kauf keine Fermi, weil..."-Diskussion zu starten ist mangels der gegebenen Informationen einfach müßig. Keiner weiß irgendwas genaueres, was die Karte leisten vermag, wie gut sie verfügbar sein wird und erstrecht nicht was sie kosten wird.
Die Diskussion können wir in nem Monat führen, nicht jetzt.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Blubber blubber. Keiner kennt die Preise der GTX470 und GTX480 und die Treiber der HD5xxx waren anfangs auch eher zweckmäßig als optimiert. Das ist völlig normal. Hier eine "kauf keine Fermi, weil..."-Diskussion zu starten ist mangels der gegebenen Informationen einfach müßig. Keiner weiß irgendwas genaueres, was die Karte leisten vermag, wie gut sie verfügbar sein wird und erstrecht nicht was sie kosten wird.
> Die Diskussion können wir in nem Monat führen, nicht jetzt.



Tja, und das ist genau der Punkt.

Neueste Hardware zu kaufen hat immer den Nachteil, dass man

a) premium bezahlt weils neu ist (nennt sich market skimming falls dir das was sagt)
b) die Treiber noch nicht optimiert sind (wie du selbst für die HD5xxx) bestätigst
c) es sie noch nicht gibt und für Ende März steht erst der "launch" an - breite Verfügbarkeit ist erst für Q2 angekündigt - Es kann also passieren, dass man einfach keine "kriegt"

Preise sind teilweise schon geleakt und die GTX480 kostet wohl um die 700$ zum launch. Geleakte benchmarks zeigen, dass eine GTX480 wohl in Spielen ca. 5% - 10% schneller ist als eine Ati 5870.

Übrigens verstehe ich nicht, was das Problem ist. Der Betreffende hat gefragt was er machen soll (unter anderem wurde auch angedeutet, dass er eventuell auf Fermi warten solllte) und das ist sind meine Ratschläge. Etwas kaufen direkt wenn es rauskommt würde ich so oder so nicht und deshalb glaube ich eben, dass er jetzt mit ner 5850er mit halbwegs gereiften Treibern besser dran ist, als sich direkt wenn sie rauskommt eine überteuerte Fermi zu kaufen. 

Wenn Zeit und Geld keine Rolle spielen, ist das natürlich alles anders.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2010)

Es gibt keine Preise. Die, die an die Öffentlichkeit kamen waren schlicht und einfach PR des Onlinehändlers.
Die GTX480 die für 679$ gelistet war hatte angeblich 2GB RAM, was mit einem 384Bit Speicherinterface schlicht und ergreifend unmöglich ist. Die GTX470 hatte in dem Shop 512Shader, tatsächlich wird sie nur 448 haben. Die Karten sollen angeblich von XFX stammen. Nach Anfrage von z.B. GameStar hat XFX verneint, dass Karten an Händler ausgeliefert worden wären.


----------



## Sunyo (26. März 2010)

*wartet auf pc-zusammenstellung für april/mai* ^^


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Hab die quasi fertig. Ich will aber noch warten wie es mit der Fermi-Präsentation heute Abend aussieht bzw. ob es fixe Preise gibt und ob ich dann eventuell noch Veränderungen vornehme.
Spätestens zum 1.4. sind die neuen PC-Configs aber online, keine Sorge.

Und ja, diesmal von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (26. März 2010)

ah, danke für die info, freu mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (2. April 2010)

Naja, Fermis werden es dann wohl doch in keinen Gamer-PC schaffen wo Preis-Leistung auch nur annähernd eine Rolle spielt.

Schade für uns Konsumenten, die ATIs werden somit wohl auch nicht billiger werden. Mal bis Sommer warten und hoffen, dass TSMC seine 3. Fertigungshalle so schnell es geht hochfährt.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Naja, also eine GTX470 finde ich jetzt nicht gerade unkaufbar, auch wenn der Stromverbrauch halt nen faden Beigeschmack hinterlässt. Aber ich denke, bei breiter Verfügbarkeit könnte so für 300 Euro über die Theke gehen, also schon ne Überlegung wert, wie ich finde. Eine ATI5850 hat sie ja fast immer im Griff und nicht selten liegt sie auch vor einer 5870. Außerdem hat sie PhysX. Also auch wenn sie nicht der erhoffte Überburner geworden ist, so ist sie durchaus interessant für Gamer.


----------



## OldboyX (2. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, also eine GTX470 finde ich jetzt nicht gerade unkaufbar, auch wenn der Stromverbrauch halt nen faden Beigeschmack hinterlässt. Aber ich denke, bei breiter Verfügbarkeit könnte so für 300 Euro über die Theke gehen, also schon ne Überlegung wert, wie ich finde. Eine ATI5850 hat sie ja fast immer im Griff und nicht selten liegt sie auch vor einer 5870. Außerdem hat sie PhysX. Also auch wenn sie nicht der erhoffte Überburner geworden ist, so ist sie durchaus interessant für Gamer.



Wenn man sich die Reviews gemittelt ansieht und bei beiden Seiten (ATI und Nvidia) die gesponsorten Games wegnimmt (TWIMTP etc.) ist die 470er wirklich nicht besser als eine 5850er und als eine 5870er schon gar nicht. Stromverbrauch hast du selbst schon angesprochen. Lautstärke hilft der 470er auch nicht gerade und der Preis liegt halt bei 360 &#8364;. PhysX ist kaum ein Argument, da selten und mit dem Erfolg der 4x00er Reihe und der 5x00er Reihe wird das auch nicht besser werden mit PhysX. Proprietary Zeugs ist umso besser, je höher der eigene Marktanteil und der dürfte gerade im Gamersegment zur Zeit eher in Richtung ATI gehen. Kein Grund für Spieleschmieden für etwas zu entwickeln, das bei vielen Kunden nichts bringt - da muss Nvidia schon löhnen und mit dem Verkauf von Fermi werden sie es nicht dick einnehmen. Mit der Ati Karte hat man dafür Eyefinity und Sound.

Breite Verfügbarkeit halte ich so oder so für unwahrscheinlich auch bei Fermi (zumindest nicht vor Sommer / Herbst), da er genauso von den 40nm Kapazitäten bei TSMC abhängt wie die 5x00er Reihe. Oder anders gesagt, es wird bei Fermi nur breite Verfügbarkeit geben, wenn es diese auch bei der 5850er gibt und bei der 5870er. Sollte es dann 470er GTX für 300 Euros geben, wird es wohl 5850er für 200 geben und die Karte ist von der Preis/Leistung genauso uninteressant wie sie es jetzt ist. Von Leistung/Watt her ist sie noch dazu sowieso etwas das man sich und dem Planeten nicht antun sollte. Von daher bringt es kaum etwas, irgendwelche theoretischen Preissenkungen hier in die Gleichung zu werfen, wenn ich aktuell eine 5850er (244 Euro) für über 100 Euro weniger bekomme als eine GTX470er (358 Euro). Die 100 Euro sind mehr als genug Geld um sich eine kleine Nvidia für PhysX dediziert zu kaufen (was ja nach wie vor geht, auch wenn Nvidia es per Treiber "verbietet") und immer noch weniger Stromverbrauch zu haben als beim Betrieb einer 470er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch egal, für ATI vs Nvidia gibts ja schon genug andere Foren und es mag auch Gründe geben sich eine Nvidia Karte zu kaufen, aber Preis/Leistung für Gamer ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Grund derzeit.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Nach den Preisen, so wie sie derzeit gelistet sind, kann man noch nicht unbedingt gehen, da die Karte noch nichtmal käuflich erworben werden kann. Sie ist gelistet und das war es auch. Die von mir geschätzten 300 Euro haben also nichts mit einer Preissenkung zu tun, sondern sie beruhen auf eine Schätzung meinerseits, wo sich der Preis einpendeln könnte, sobald die Karte kaufbar und auch verfügbar ist. Mehr oder weniger halt, so wie bei ATI auch. PhysX wird wahrscheinlich weiterhin eine Randerscheinung bleiben, da hast du Recht. Dennoch kann es für viele ein Kaufargument sein.

Und für 244 bekommst du derzeit auch keine 5850. Irgendwelche Listenpreise zu nehmen, bei Händlern, wo sie aktuell und vermutlich auch in aller Ewigkeit nicht verfügbar ist, ist immo nicht sonderlich repräsentativ. De facto zahlst du für eine 5850, die auch in diesem Leben noch bei dir ankommen soll, so an die 280 Euro aufwärts.

Die Lautstärke ist bei einer GTX470 auch nicht so enorm. PC Games Hardware hat zum Beispiel bei Race Driver Grid bei der 5850 eine höhere Lautstärke ermittelt, als bei der GTX470. Man kann es also auch übertreiben.
Wirklich laut, ja auf jedenfall zu laut, ist die GTX480, welche tatsächlich unkaufbar ist.

Und eine GTX470 sehe ich auf jedenfall performance mäßig eindeutig vor einer 5850, wenn ich die Ergebnisse diverser Webseiten Revue passieren lasse. Im Prinzip ist sie zwischen einer 5850 und einer 5870 anzusiedeln. Nicht mehr, aber bestimmt auch nicht weniger.

Das einzige Manko ist also meines Erachtens der hohe Stromverbrauch unter Last. Ca. 10 Watt mehr im Idle sind unerheblich, aber 80 Watt mehr als eine 5850 unter Last sind nicht schön zu reden.

Sollte eine 5850 aber wirklich durchgängig für 100 Euro weniger zu haben sein, als eine 470, dann wird auch diese in der Tat unkaufbar. Nvidia täte gut daran, die Karte preislich so zu gestalten, daß sie max. 50 Euro mehr als eine 5850 kostet. Ist halt nur die Frage, ob sich das dann mit den Entwicklungs- bzw. Fertigungskosten deckt.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2010)

Naja, habe ein Test bei PCGamesHardware geh sehen, dass die GTX470 vor der HD5870 liegt.

Man könnte vielleicht auch noch die besseren Treiber als + sehen für nVidia


----------



## Rethelion (2. April 2010)

Hängt halt immer vom Spiel ab, bzw. wer auf wessen Gehaltsliste steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Jop, aber da stehen bei Nvidia halt deutlich mehr drauf, weil sie auch deutlich mehr Kohle haben. Aber egal! Ich wollte ja nur sagen, daß sie mit der GTX470 jetzt nicht völlig aus dem Rennen sind.


----------



## Rethelion (2. April 2010)

Leistungsmässig gehen die schon in Ordnung, aber für mich ist es inaktzeptabel wie sie das erreichen; und wie Nvidia das Ganze runterspielt finde ich auch lächerlich. Ist dasselbe als würde ein Kühlerhersteller prahlen wie gut ein bestimmter Kühler ist, aber die Ergebnisse nur mit einem 3000rpm-Lüfter erreicht werden.


----------



## OldboyX (2. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, habe ein Test bei PCGamesHardware geh sehen, dass die GTX470 vor der HD5870 liegt.
> 
> Man könnte vielleicht auch noch die besseren Treiber als + sehen für nVidia



Ist nicht bei PCGH schon eine 470er abgeraucht? Im Übrigen fällt gerade was Lautstärke angeht (aber auch teilweise die Leistung) das PCGHW Review ziemlich aus der Reihe...

Die besseren Treiber sind etwas, das ich für ein Gerücht halte, das sich hartnäckig unter Nvidia Fanboys hält. Ich hatte in den vergangenen 8 Jahren immer wechselnd ATI und Nvidia-Karten und ein Unterschied in den Treibern war für mich nicht festzustellen (von Standpunkt eines Gamers aus betrachtet - im Profibereich und bei Linux mag das durchaus anders sein, doch das interessiert mich fürs "Gamen" nicht wirklich).

@ Klos

Ja, aber nach den gelisteten Preisen bekomme ich auch keine 470er. Nun weiß man aber ziemlich sicher, dass die neuen Geforce Modelle so schon für die AIBs kein großes Geschäft sind und die Gewinnspannen sehr niedrig ausfallen (weil Nvidia den Chip so teuer verkaufen muss, da er so teuer in der Produktion ist etc.). Das ist schon soweit gekommen, dass XFX auf den Vertrieb der 470er und 480er komplett verzichtet (oder es gibt so wenig davon, dass XFX von Nvidia keine Chips mehr bekommen hat). So oder so ist es merkwürdig.

Falls an den ganzen Gerüchten was dran ist (und bisher war ja viel dran an den Gerüchten), dann wird die 470er / 480er Serie wohl eher teurer mit der Zeit / über dem Richtpreis verkauft werden. Wir wissen beide, dass NVidia eine große Fanbase hat und die Karten werden weggehen wie die warmen Semmeln, unabhängig vom Preis, der Leistungsaufnahme, Wärmeentwicklung usw. Gibt es dann auch noch eine Knappheit (und das ist sehr wahrscheinlich mit den Probs bei 40nm TSMC) werden die Preise eher steigen. So oder so ATI kann den Preiskampf nach unten hin -wie schon gesagt- leicht aufnehmen...

So oder so bin ich der erste, der sich eine 470er/480er holen wird, wenn wirklich der Fall eintritt, dass es eben rational gesehen die "günstigere" Entscheidung für mich als Gamer ist. Jetzt ist das jedoch nicht der Fall und ich finde es schon ziemlich lächerlich, wenn Nvidia PR Stellungnahme zur hohen Leistungsaufnahme und Hitzeentwicklung nimmt indem sie sagen, dass man "einen guten Kompromiss" zwischen Leistung und Stromverbrauch gefunden hat. Egal wie man zur Karte steht, Leistung/Watt ist zweifelsohne sehr schlecht.

PS: Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt jemandem eine 470er / 480er zu empfehlen, der mich nach der besten Karte für "sein Geld" frägt könnte ich jedoch einfach nicht mit gutem Gewissen tun.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Naja, was sollen sie deiner Meinung nach machen? Würdest du freiwillig sagen, daß dein Produkt in einer gewissen Hinsicht totaler Schrott ist? Wohl eher nicht! Aber das es so ist, daß wissen wir beide.
Das Nvidia nur ungern zugibt, daß sie da völlig versagt haben, wissen wir auch. Auch ATI würde da nicht anders handeln. Jede Firma würde versuchen, daß beste daraus zu machen. Wie willst du ein Produkt vermarkten, wenn du allen erzählst, wie scheiße es geworden ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Klos
> 
> Ja, aber nach den gelisteten Preisen bekomme ich auch keine 470er. Nun weiß man aber ziemlich sicher, dass die neuen Geforce Modelle so schon für die AIBs kein großes Geschäft sind und die Gewinnspannen sehr niedrig ausfallen (weil Nvidia den Chip so teuer verkaufen muss, da er so teuer in der Produktion ist etc.). Das ist schon soweit gekommen, dass XFX auf den Vertrieb der 470er und 480er komplett verzichtet (oder es gibt so wenig davon, dass XFX von Nvidia keine Chips mehr bekommen hat). So oder so ist es merkwürdig.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, mag schon sein, daß sie nicht mehr viel Spiel haben. Es ist letztenendes so, wie ich oder du gesagt haben: 50 Euro mehr wären legitim, wenn sie jedoch 100 Euro mehr kostet, dann sehe ich auch absolut keinen Grund mehr, eine GTX470 zu holen. Nvidia hin oder her.


----------



## OldboyX (2. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, was sollen sie deiner Meinung nach machen? Würdest du freiwillig sagen, daß dein Produkt in einer gewissen Hinsicht totaler Schrott ist? Wohl eher nicht! Aber das es so ist, daß wissen wir beide.
> Das Nvidia nur ungern zugibt, daß sie da völlig versagt haben, wissen wir auch. Auch ATI würde da nicht anders handeln. Jede Firma würde versuchen, daß beste daraus zu machen. Wie willst du ein Produkt vermarkten, wenn du allen erzählst, wie scheiße es geworden ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Karten billiger machen, den "hit" hinnehmen, das Kapitel Fermi abschließen und schnellstmöglich auf ein neues Produkt setzen. 

Es verlangt ja auch keiner, dass sie sagen sollen, dass das Produkt "schlecht" ist, da gibt es weit mehr Abstufungen als das "schwarz weiß" wie du es gerade malst. Das "beste" daraus machen, will natürlich jede Firma, aber es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten das zu tun und das Argument "alle Firmen sind sowieso nur geldgierig und verlogen" wird dadurch auch nicht besser oder wahrer und eine Rechtfertigung ist es sowieso nicht.




> Ja, mag schon sein, daß sie nicht mehr viel Spiel haben. Es ist letztenendes so, wie ich oder du gesagt haben: 50 Euro mehr wären legitim, wenn sie jedoch 100 Euro mehr kostet, dann sehe ich auch absolut keinen Grund mehr, eine GTX470 zu holen. Nvidia hin oder her.



Jo genau. Und bis es soweit ist und die Karten in 50 Euro Reichweite sind ist die 470er halt net wirklich zu empfehlen. Auch wenn Nvidia PR glaubt mit der 470 super Preis/Leistung zu bieten.

Selbst wenn es dann nur 50 Euro (oder im besten Fall noch weniger - so groß ist der Leistungsvorsprung nicht) weniger sind ist es aber immer noch ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen. Man gewinnt zwar PhysX und ein paar Prozentpunkte Leistung (in manchen Spielen). Dafür fehlen aber auch Features (SS + Eyefinity etc.) und man hat einen schlimmen Stromverbrauch und eine sehr heiße Karte ( mit allen Risiken die damit einhergehen).


----------

